# Vakuumiergerät



## KölnerAngler (6. Dezember 2015)

Hallo Gemeinde,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Vakuumiergerät bis max.300€.
Habe bei Amazon das bekannte LAVA gefunden. Bei den Lava-Geräten gab es 2 Bewertungen, die Grottenschlecht waren.

Es gibt dann noch die Fa. CASO deren Geräte zwischen 70 und 269€ lagen. 

Ich bin auf der Suche nach etwas guten und hochwertigen, da ich nicht nur einfach Laminieren will sondern auch *Grillfleisch, Fisch und Geflügel Vakkummarinieren will. Also Dinge mit Feuchtigkeit, eventuell auch mal Suppen oder Soßen.*

Das sind die Parameter die das Gerät können muss!!!

Bin auf  Eure Tipps und Meinungen gespannt.

Viele Grüße

KölnerAngler


----------



## Angler9999 (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Vakuumiergerät*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/search.php?searchid=16131812
Das hast du bestimmt schon gelesen?


----------



## j.Breithardt (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Vakuumiergerät*



KölnerAngler schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde,
> 
> ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Vakuumiergerät bis max.300€.
> Habe bei Amazon das bekannte LAVA gefunden. Bei den Lava-Geräten gab es 2 Bewertungen, die Grottenschlecht waren.
> ...


 

 Laminieren tue ich meine Unterlagen, die nicht feucht werden sollen.
 Kennst du den Unterschied zum Vakuimieren?

 Die Lavas benutze ich seit gut 8 Jahren ohne Probleme.:m


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Vakuumiergerät*

Hi ich benutze ein Lava V 100, also ein Gerät, das in deiner Preisvorstellung liegt. Ich kann die Rezession nicht nachvollziehen.

Das Gerät hat einen kleinen Behälter, der Feuchtigkeit sammelt, da hatte ich überhaupt nur ein mal Flüssigkeit drin. Es ist natürlich klar, das ich keine Flüssigkeiten vakumieren kann, also achte ich darauf, das ich nichts tropfnasses  in die Beutel gebe. Die Schweißnähte sind gut.

Ich habe das Gerät mit einem Abo bekommen,da würde ich mal schauen.


----------



## exstralsunder (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Vakuumiergerät*

ich habe täglich das Caso VC100 im Einsatz.

ca 50-100 mal einschweißen am Tag. Das seit über zwei Jahren.
Fazit: das Gerät tut was es soll.
Hab jetzt mal das Teflonband gewechselt. Kostet als Meterware ca 10-15 Euro bei Ebay.
Doppelschweißnaht und ausreichend Bums beim Vakuumieren- das für knapp 100 €.
(Qualitäts)Entscheidend sind letztendlich auch die Tüten.


----------



## KölnerAngler (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Vakuumiergerät*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Laminieren tue ich meine Unterlagen, die nicht feucht werden sollen.
> Kennst du den Unterschied zum Vakuimieren?
> 
> Kenne ich, bin nicht mit dem Klammerbeutel gepudert.
> ...


----------



## KölnerAngler (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Vakuumiergerät*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/search.php?searchid=16131812
> Das hast du bestimmt schon gelesen?



Letzter Eintrag 2010.
 Fünf Jahre alt!
Nicht aktuell genug.

Viele Grüße

KölnerAngler


----------



## KölnerAngler (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Vakuumiergerät*



exstralsunder schrieb:


> ich habe täglich das Caso VC100 im Einsatz.
> 
> ca 50-100 mal einschweißen am Tag. Das seit über zwei Jahren.
> Fazit: das Gerät tut was es soll.
> ...



Täglich im Einsatz seit wann?

Seit mehreren Monaten oder Jahren? 

Wieviel Monate?
Wieviel Jahre?
Welche Tüten kannst Du empfehlen?
Wurden zwischenzeitlich Ersatzteile eingebaut?
Werden Ersatzteile geliefert? 
Wie ist der Kunden-Service!
Kann es das was ich erwarte?

Ich möchte das bestmögliche für mein Budget.

Viele Grüße

KölnerAngler|wavey:


----------



## KölnerAngler (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Vakuumiergerät*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> KölnerAngler schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Und was sollte denn jetzt dieses "intelligente" Posting? #c
> ...


----------



## j.Breithardt (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Vakuumiergerät*



KölnerAngler schrieb:


> Letzter Eintrag 2010.
> Fünf Jahre alt!
> Nicht aktuell genug.
> 
> ...


 

 Wenn es nicht zu mühsam ist, dann gib doch einfach mal "LaVa" in die Suchfunktion ein. Dort gibt es einige Infos, die deutlich jünger als 5 Jahre sind. :m


----------



## KölnerAngler (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Vakuumiergerät*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Wenn es nicht zu mühsam ist, dann gib doch einfach mal "LaVa" in die Suchfunktion ein. Dort gibt es einige Infos, die deutlich jünger als 5 Jahre sind. :m



Danke Dir. 
Bekomme ich Grade so hin.
Schön das wir uns verstehen.

Spaßmodus aus:
Wenn Du mir noch mehr Infos geben kannst, freue ich mich sehr.

Hab halt keine Lust teuer Euros für Schrott auszugeben.
Gerät wird häufig von mir genutzt werden.

Schönen Nikolaus noch!

KölnerAngler


----------



## ralle (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Vakuumiergerät*

Schön das Ihr euch wieder versteht !!


----------



## KölnerAngler (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Vakuumiergerät*



ralle schrieb:


> Schön das Ihr euch wieder versteht !!


Alles eine Frage der Kommunikation und wie es bei dem Anderen ankommt. |bla:|bigeyes|kopfkrat:m

Grüße

KölnerAngler


----------



## j.Breithardt (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Vakuumiergerät*



KölnerAngler schrieb:


> Alles eine Frage der Kommunikation und wie es bei dem Anderen ankommt. |bla:|bigeyes|kopfkrat:m
> 
> Grüße
> 
> KölnerAngler




 Sehe ich auch so. Wer Probleme konstruieren möchte, der findet auch welche.  Falls du konkrete Fragen hast, so schick mal eine PN.:m


----------



## KölnerAngler (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Vakuumiergerät*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so. Wer Probleme konstruieren möchte, der findet auch welche.  Falls du konkrete Fragen hast, so schick mal eine PN.:m




:g#6|wavey:


----------



## elchsechseinhalb (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Vakuumiergerät*

Hallo Kölner Angler, schick mir per PN deine Tel. Nr. dann kannst Du ein Caso Gerät bei mir ausprobieren. Ich bin nicht mit der Fa. Caso verschwägert oder anderweitig verbunden. Du wohnst in Kerpen, ist über die Autobahn nur gut ne 1/4 Stunde von mir weg. Ich wohne in Hürth Gleuel.

Bis Denne
Peter


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Vakuumiergerät*

Nimm das Lava oder Caso, beides bewährte Geräte. 

Qualitativ höherwertig ist meiner Meinung nach das Lava. 
Pumpe durch Vorbehälter vor Feuchtigkeit geschützt (hab ich beim Caso nicht gesehen) und die besseren Schweißnähte beim Dauereinsatz. Auch die Ersatzteilversorgung ist im Vergleich zum Caso beim Lava gegeben (wenn dann wirklich mal was defekt sein sollte).

Preislich bist du bei Caso natürlich besser aufgehoben, denn das Lava v.100 Premium kostet gerne das doppelte des Caso VC100. Alternativ kannst du dir auch noch das Allpax P 355 anschauen, hört man auch Gutes von (kann ich dir aber sonst nix zu sagen).


----------



## hirschkaefer (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Vakuumiergerät*

Mein Caso VC 100 läuft und läuft. Wenn das Ding halt nach Jahren kaputt geht, kauf ich mir für 90 Euro ein neues.....

Caso oder LaVa

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=301337&highlight=caso

letzte Antwort vom April 2015


----------



## exstralsunder (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Vakuumiergerät*



KölnerAngler schrieb:


> Täglich im Einsatz seit wann?
> 
> Seit mehreren Monaten oder Jahren?
> 
> ...



Nein, ich habe es seit gut 2 Jahren im Einsatz.
Keine Ahnung was du vorhast: wie gesagt, ich schweiße Täglich zwischen 50 und 100 Tüten ein.
Allerdings keinen Fisch.
Das Caso VC 100 hat übrigens auch einen herausnehmbaren Behälter, der eingezogene Flüssigkeiten auffängt. Dieser lässt sich auch im Geschirrspüler reinigen.
Tja Ersatzteile...habe ich bisher nicht gebraucht. Von daher kann ich nichts dazu sagen.
Es gab eine Charge, welche einen Fehler im Schweißdraht hatte.
Der Draht bildet dann unter dem Teflonband einen "Gnubbel". Dieser brennt sich dann irgendwann durchs Teflonband und somit Löcher in die Beutel.
Der Fehler lässt sich aber ganz schnell entdecken. Einfach mal so 10-15 Schweißvorgänge unmittelbar hintereinander machen und dann Zeigt sich das Problem...oder eben auch nicht.
Ich habe einmal zwei Geräte nacheinander tauschen müssen. Geht natürlich Problemlos innerhalb der 14 Tägigen Umtauschfrist.7
Leider habe ich bis heute keinen Hersteller gefunden, welcher diesen Schweißdraht einzeln verkauft. Das Wechseln wäre ziemlich einfach.
Wenn jemand einen Tipp hat: her damit.
Ansonsten habe ich nur Teflonband verbraucht. Das ist einfach ein Verschleißartikel. Angefangen hatte ich mal vor einigen Jahren mit einem VC10 und inzwischen bin ich beim VC100 gelandet. Mechanisch oder elektrisch hatte ich noch nie Probleme.
Tüten? Eigentlich egal. Ich kaufe diese im Fleischer Großhandel. Die Eigenmarke von Caso ist preislich eher abgehoben. Drittanbieter wie Allpax oder Vakuumtüte sind da wesentlich preiswerter.

Ich sehe es einfach pragmatisch: Caso VC 100 = 100 Euro
Lava V 100 = 300 €
Garantie / Gewährleistung habe ich bei beiden 2 Jahre. Ist das Caso hinüber, kommt ein neues ran. Mit anderen Worten: im ungünstigsten Falle kann ich 6:2 Jahre mit Vorteil Caso arbeiten, bis die Preisliche Differenz aufgehoben ist.
Bis jetzt ging nicht eine Tüte auf. Die Doppelschweißnaht war immer perfekt dicht.


----------



## KölnerAngler (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Vakuumiergerät*

Vielen Dank, für die Tipps!

Melde mich in den nächsten Tagen wieder, liege grade (bzw.sitze) mit Dünnpfiff flach.

Grüße

KölnerAngler


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Vakuumiergerät*



KölnerAngler schrieb:


> Vielen Dank, für die Tipps!
> 
> Melde mich in den nächsten Tagen wieder, liege grade (bzw.sitze) mit Dünnpfiff flach.
> 
> ...


 

 Nimm ein Lava, der tütet auch Dünnes ein. :m


----------



## KölnerAngler (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Vakuumiergerät*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Nimm ein Lava, der tütet auch Dünnes ein. :m



Danke für das Mitgefühl! Würg!!!:m|wavey:


----------



## exstralsunder (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Vakuumiergerät*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Nimm ein Lava, der tütet auch Dünnes ein. :m



und dann das Ganze im Sous Vide Verfahren mit dem Thermomix TM5 wieder recyceln...somit hat Letzterer auch wieder eine Daseinsberechtigung.


----------



## Franky (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Vakuumiergerät*



exstralsunder schrieb:


> und dann das Ganze im Sous Vide Verfahren mit dem Thermomix TM5 wieder recyceln...somit hat Letzterer auch wieder eine Daseinsberechtigung.



Erst quirrlen, dann erhitzen? Oder andersrum?? :g


----------



## Alexander2781 (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Vakuumiergerät*

Was haltet ihr von diesen Geräten?

http://www.allpax.de/index.php/cat/c249_-Vakuummaschinen?XTCsid=f8c534d8ae98344be9ecd038f3da3b73


----------



## KölnerAngler (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Vakuumiergerät*



Franky schrieb:


> Erst quirrlen, dann erhitzen? Oder andersrum?? :g



Boaahhh, könnte Ihr ekelig sein, bis eben ging es mir wieder besser. Nuhab ich den trocknen Toast oberkannte Unterlippe stehen!!Würg!!!!


----------



## KölnerAngler (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Vakuumiergerät*

Davon ab kann ich mir seit heute Morgen das Vakuumiergerät von der Backe putzen, da mein Sohnemann mir seinem Bobby-Car unsere Glashaustüre geschreddert hat. Ihm ist Gott sei DAnk nicht passiert, nur die Türe ist gesplittert. D.h. nun geht die Kohle für ne neue Haustüre drauf, die war eigentlich erst für mitte/ ende nächsten Jahres in der Finanz-Planung. Schexxxxx!
:c:c:c


----------



## exstralsunder (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Vakuumiergerät*

Hausrat Versicherung-> Glasbruch...?


----------



## Isarfischerin (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Vakuumiergerät*

Servus,

ich hab seit zwei Jahren das Allpax P350, den Vorgänger des aktuellen P355.

Tonnenschwer, grundsolide, leicht zu reinigen, alle Verschleißteile (Dichtung, Teflonband, Schweißband) für wenig Geld nachzukaufen und mit dreieinhalb Handgriffen auszutauschen. Hat den Alltag in einem Anglerhaushalt mit ziemlich viel Küchenaktivität (SousVide, regelmäßige Einkäufe von ganzen Lämmern oder halben Zicklein usw.) zu ertragen und etwa zweimal im Jahr Kampfeinschweißen beim Abfischen eines kleinen privaten Forellenteichs.

Grundsätzlich kannst Du mit allen Vakuumierern, bei denen die Vakuumbeutel außerhalb des Gerätes liegen, Flüssigkeiten bzw. sehr nasse Gegenstände nur sehr begrenzt einschweißen.

Der Grund liegt auf der Hand: Diese Geräte brauchen bauartbedingt strukturierte Beutel, denn nur durch die Kanäle dieser Strukturen kann die Luft vollständig abgesaugt werden. Bei glatten Beutel saugen sich die beiden Folien sehr schnell  aneinander fest und die Luft, die sich noch weiter unten im Beutel befindet, kann nicht mehr entfernt werden. Deshalb strukturierte Beutel. Leider sorgen diese Kapillaren aber auch dafür, daß Flüssigkeiten zielstrebig nach oben Richtung Schweißnaht suppeln. Bei sehr nassen Sachen lege ich daher eine Schicht Haushaltspapier vor der Schweißnaht ein, die die aufsteigende Brühe aufsaugt. Flüssigkeiten gehen gar nicht, oder nur mit noch relativ viel Luft im Beutel.

Wenn Du das nicht willst, dann brauchst Du zwingend einen Kammervakuumierer. Der funktioniert wegen der anderen Technik auch mit den deutlich preiswerteren glatten Beuteln. Der Beutel mit Inhalt liegt beim Vakuumieren in der geschlossenen Kammer und das Gerät saugt die Luft gleichzeitig aus dem Beutel UND aus der Kammer. Damit gibt es keinen Druckunterschied zwischen im Beutel und außerhalb des Beutels und Flüssigkeiten bleiben ganz einfach da, wo sie sind und steigen nicht auf.

Leider ist Dein Budget dafür deutlich zu klein (meines war es auch).

Ich finde, daß das Allpax einen guten Gegenwert für seinen Preis bietet und würde es zum aktuellen Zeitpunkt wieder kaufen. Kann natürlich sein, daß es morgen kaputt geht, dann würde ich meine Meinung wahrscheinlich ändern. Aber im Moment bin ich sehr zufrieden.

Grüße von der Isarfischerin


----------



## KölnerAngler (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Vakuumiergerät*



Isarfischerin schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Isarfischerin (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Vakuumiergerät*



KölnerAngler schrieb:


> Isarfischerin schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Servus,
> ...


----------



## Maxthecat (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Vakuumiergerät*

Moin !
Besitze auch seit ca. 3 Jahren das Caso VC 100 für 95 € mit Versand und es wird für Fleisch ,Fisch und Obst genutzt . Läuft seit dem Kauf ohne Probleme und macht was es soll .
Die von La-Va kosten ja ne ganze Ecke mehr ,muss jeder selbst wissen was er möchte oder braucht !

Die Tüten von www.vakuumtuete.de  " unsere Besten " sind sehr gut . Gibt es aber auch in Großmärkten wie Metro / Edeka wer da Zugang zu hat .
Gruß
Dieter


----------



## wolfgang f. (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Vakuumiergerät*

Den hab ich mir zu Weihnachten selbst geschenkt - klasse Sache, das seh ich schon meinem 1.Versuch auf diese Art zu beizen an!!!#6#6#6


----------



## wolfgang f. (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: Vakuumiergerät*

So, meine erste Vakuum-Gebeizte ist gegessen.
Sie schmeckte großartig- für mich die feinste Zubereitungsart ( auch schon vorher)!


----------



## j.Breithardt (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: Vakuumiergerät*

Dann schicke doch auch bitte das Rezept hinterher. :m


----------



## wolfgang f. (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: Vakuumiergerät*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Dann schicke doch auch bitte das Rezept hinterher. :m


Das hatte ich schon im Nachbar-Thread gepostet: 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=266036&page=5   ,# 46 , die Filets waren diesmal nicht sehr groß, entsprechend  hatte ich neben (nur)3 Esslöffeln grobem Salz und 2 Esslöffeln braunem Zucker noch einen halben TL Senf- und einen TL Pfeffer-Körner, 3 Piment-Körner und 5 Wacholder-Beeren im Mörser dabei.Statt Zitrone verwendete ich den Abrieb von einer halben Limette*. Den Dill und ein wenig Petersilie mischte ich zu den Gewürzen sobald diese gemahlen waren und verteilte das ganze auf den Filets. Die Beizzeit lag bei 20 Std. Ansonsten wie im genannten Thread beschrieben, allerdings ohne Beigabe von Alkoholika.
* vom Limetten-Saft machte ich mit grobem Senf (Rotisseur), etwas Öl, Dill und Honig die passende Sauce dazu


----------



## j.Breithardt (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Vakuumiergerät*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> Das hatte ich schon im Nachbar-Thread gepostet:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=266036&page=5 ,# 46 , die Filets waren diesmal nicht sehr groß, entsprechend hatte ich neben (nur)3 Esslöffeln grobem Salz und 2 Esslöffeln braunem Zucker noch einen halben TL Senf- und einen TL Pfeffer-Körner, 3 Piment-Körner und 5 Wacholder-Beeren im Mörser dabei.Statt Zitrone verwendete ich den Abrieb von eiiner halben Limetten*. Den Dill und ein wenig Petersilie mische ich zu den Gewürzen sobald diese gemahlen sind und verteile das ganze auf den Filets. Die Beizzeit lag bei 20 Std. Ansonsten wie im genannten Thread beschrieben, allerdings ohne Beigabe von Alkoholika.
> * vom Limetten-Saft mache ich mit grobem Senf (Rotisseur), etwas Öl, Dill und Honig die passende Sauce dazu


 


 Vielen Dank :m


----------

